# Madaling mawala?



## Roshini

What does madaling mawala mean?
How do I use it in a sentence?
Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Mag-ingat palagi. :0P


----------



## Lancel0t

easy to loose


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> What does madaling mawala mean?
> How do I use it in a sentence?
> Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Mag-ingat palagi. :0P



Hi Roshini.  The phrase "madaling mawala" can mean "disappears easily" or "disappears quickly," or alternatively "easily lost" or "quickly lost"  The root "madali" is Tagalog for "easy" or "quick," while "mawala" can qualify a thing that disappears or a thing that is lost.

The next time you ask for translations, you may want to provide *more specific context* in order to get more accurate advice.


----------



## Roshini

I don't know what e.g. to give as someone just asked me out of the blues what 'madaling mawala' meant. Pasesya ka na. Can you please provide me with some examples. Thanks.


----------



## poul

Here is a couple of examples:

Mddaling mawala sa mga ganitong ka-modernong airport
It's easy to get lost in modern airports

Siya madaling mawala ang kanyang mapatigas
he/she easily loose his temper

if search in google, you get many more examples


----------



## Roshini

thanks alot ya. What should I type in google?


----------



## poul

Just type 'Madaling mawala' then it finds all the webpages where this matches


----------



## Roshini

Salamat po.


----------



## DolphinBoy

The examples Poul found on the web don't really reflect the way Tagalog is actually spoken by native speakers.  As I said before, the phrase "madaling mawala" is non-specific and can mean many things.  As with any language, context is absolutely essential.


----------



## Roshini

So what other meanings of madaling mawala are there?


----------



## Roshini

Can I say, ' Madaling mawala sa purse siya', as in she easily looses her purse ? Is it correct?


----------



## mataripis

Madaling maglaho.


----------

